# I'm sorry if I came off harsh



## bennielou (Jan 26, 2010)

I truly am.  I don't want to be your downer, I want to be your cheerleader.  Sometimes when I am griping, it's because I know you can be more. I know you can do it.  I'm not picking on you.

I want you to know all the laws so you don't get in trouble.  
Those lawyers have a bunch of tricky stuff in there.

I make it a point to never talk down anyone's photos.  Ever.  I might give my take on what might help them in the future, but I don't talk down.

So who am I, right?  I'm just me.  I'm not the cutting edge of anything, but I work a whole lot, and I'm really just trying to help.

So if I give advice, it's just my take on things, as a business person.


----------



## bennielou (Jan 26, 2010)

I am honestly sorry if I ever offended anyone.  That was never my intention.  I want us all to succeed.


----------



## jackieclayton (Jan 26, 2010)

:hug::


----------



## bennielou (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm pretty sure you are the only one who wants to hug me right now.
Hugs back!


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jan 26, 2010)

I must have missed something.


----------



## inTempus (Jan 26, 2010)

I would like to take this time to say I'm sorry too.  I too want us all to succeed in life.  It's important that you forgive me, from one internet guru to another.  Sometimes I'm a bit hard or sarcastic, but I don't mean to be, I just want you to earn a million dollars shooting pictures of pets and flowers.

Get back in there, fight for what's yours.  Take it to the next level.  Do right by your family and me and we'll make it through this river of sorrow.

Let's grab a pizza.


----------



## JLEphoto (Jan 26, 2010)

I have been a photographer for about 10 years now (semi-professional)....  Any operational experience I can get from someone who is deep in the business is a good thing.  I do not agree with everthing you said but what kind of individual would I be if I did.  I take what I consider good and leave anything else for others to sift through for nuggets.  You have real world experience and you know it is not easy to do any job well.  There are hard times and good times but as long as you don't hate waking up in the morning (most any way) then you are on the right track.  Thank for the matter-o-fact attitude about a real world business.  Cudos for being honest.!!!


----------



## RauschPhotography (Jan 26, 2010)

Even though I feel like I've completely missed out on something, I forgive you. Now I demand cookies


----------



## jackieclayton (Jan 26, 2010)

PhotoXopher said:


> I must have missed something.



ya me too!  Not sure what thread or threads OP is referring to, but its all good!  we are all here to support each other, and in my opinion this place would be dull if we didn't make a loving wise-crack at each other every now and then!  

We should all remember:  _"I may not agree with what you say but I will defend to the death your right to say it" _ It's the damn truth!! :thumbup:


----------



## themedicine (Jan 26, 2010)

^^ Ah, Voltaire. very good very good...

OP- you never offended me!


----------



## bennielou (Jan 26, 2010)

inTempus said:


> I would like to take this time to say I'm sorry too. I too want us all to succeed in life. It's important that you forgive me, from one internet guru to another. Sometimes I'm a bit hard or sarcastic, but I don't mean to be, I just want you to earn a million dollars shooting pictures of pets and flowers.
> 
> Get back in there, fight for what's yours. Take it to the next level. Do right by your family and me and we'll make it through this river of sorrow.
> 
> Let's grab a pizza.


 

Ok you sarcastic son of a gun. I love you. Flat out love you.

And yes, I am in desperate need of Pizza.


----------



## inTempus (Jan 26, 2010)

bennielou said:


> inTempus said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to take this time to say I'm sorry too. I too want us all to succeed in life. It's important that you forgive me, from one internet guru to another. Sometimes I'm a bit hard or sarcastic, but I don't mean to be, I just want you to earn a million dollars shooting pictures of pets and flowers.
> ...


I was kidding about the pizza part.  I am back on the weight lifting diet... I had a year off to celebrate the birth of my son... now it's back to business.  But when I fall off the wagon again, it's pizza and beer!

What say you?


----------



## RauschPhotography (Jan 26, 2010)

inTempus said:


> bennielou said:
> 
> 
> > inTempus said:
> ...



Slightly saddened no one else was invited ale:


----------



## bennielou (Jan 26, 2010)

Ok, everyone is invited, and we will all have Pizza.


----------



## inTempus (Jan 26, 2010)

If everyone will fly into Chicago, I'll do pizza.  One night only.  Everyone is invited, and the ladies are invited twice.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jan 26, 2010)

Heck, I can drive to Chicago.


----------



## unnecessary (Jan 26, 2010)

this is sweet =\


----------



## manicmike (Jan 26, 2010)

Don't be sorry if you offended someone. If they have a problem with it, they're the ones that need thicker skin. Your original thread was articulated very well. Someone had to say what you said and in the way you said it.


----------



## bennielou (Jan 26, 2010)

Gotta be in Knoxville next week for a wedding.  Are you close?
I'm calling the Pizza Guy.  Must. Have. Pizza


----------



## bennielou (Jan 26, 2010)

manicmike said:


> Don't be sorry if you offended someone. If they have a problem with it, they're the ones that need thicker skin. Your original thread was articulated very well. Someone had to say what you said and in the way you said it.


 
That is only part of the problem.  Seriously.  But I digress.


----------



## bennielou (Jan 26, 2010)

You really never know what you can get kicked off for. Seriously.

It might be as simple as telling someone they have awesome photos and you want to see more. Never know. 

It might be saying, "protect yourself".

Seriously going to indulge in pizza though.


----------



## JLEphoto (Jan 26, 2010)

I used to live in Jefferson City (22 miles east of Knoxville). You close to there?


----------



## Dominantly (Jan 26, 2010)

unnecessary said:


> this is sweet =\


newb


----------



## PatrickHMS (Jan 26, 2010)

I still agree with what you said in the OP you are referring to.  Most of us are more than willing to help those who want help, and will help themselves, but that isn't who you were posting for.  What you said needed to be said, and I still support you in that.

Your wedding photos are still as good as any I know of, especially the "When A Man Loves A Woman" series.

I have sent that link to several well-known photographers, and they all like it.

Be yourself first!  And if someone else does not like it, that's their problem.


----------



## Moe (Jan 26, 2010)

These threads have provided my just-got-home-from-work entertainment. Glad everyone is friends. If anyone flies out to Hawaii, a round is on me. By the way, JLE, I'm from White Pine (15ish minutes from Jeff City). I went to school at UT (the real UT). Oops. Don't want to start another war with Texans. Sorry.


----------



## Big (Jan 26, 2010)

bennielou said:


> Ok, everyone is invited, and we will all have Pizza.


I want in...


----------



## themedicine (Jan 26, 2010)

Since everyone is in the mood of giving, if you make your way to Southwest Va ill show ya a good time. and yes, i mean it THAT way. hahaha


----------

